# Buffalo!



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Mr. President is coming to Buffalo. No not to see me. I'm too important for the two of us to be in the same place at the same time.....


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Watch the night sky. When he comes to Phoenix 2 military jets circle the city at all times they follow any aircraft in the area, they do not run with standard strobe lights until they are in close proximity to other aircraft. You can hear them quite well here though.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I think he just landed and then starts a bus tour of upstate NY and Northern PA. (Maybe Mt. Jewett if he has time )


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

campaign trip for Hillary or lunch with that jackwad Bloomberg?

I wonder way he's not making an appearance in Oklahoma to console the people over the latest shooting?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yeah he has been strangely silent....... Perhaps B. O.' s second imaginary child
was a girl......


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

:smiley-confused005:


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Talking about higher education. Average income of a college grad compared to the loans they took is askew.... Which would be a good thing to fix but..... I don't think they are really treating the cause.....


----------



## olsonfia (Mar 12, 2013)

So it pretty much is like all the other speeches. All talk about what's goin amd and needs to be changed but he's not gonna change it then blame something or someone........lol


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

With all he's NOT done for this country, I hope they made him ride the short bus


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

Sorry I thought this was a Buffalo post!!!

Ha Ha Ha


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## cmp (Jan 30, 2013)

itzDirty said:


> I think he just landed and then starts a bus tour of upstate NY and Northern PA. (Maybe Mt. Jewett if he has time :smile


Oh no. No. No. No.

Wow, I just sat here thinking of some smart comment and I'm afraid to post anything in case "they" are watching me/my computer...I'm not getting in trouble because my comments were seen as a threat. :roflmao:

That just made me sound crazy. I don't own any tinfoil hats, I swear.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

youngdon said:


> With all he's NOT done for this country, I hope they made him ride the short bus


i doubt it

even the people that ride the short bus dont want anything to do with him

thats because they dont socialize with folks that half of their IQ


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> i doubt it
> 
> even the people that ride the short bus dont want anything to do with him
> 
> thats because they dont socialize with folks that half of their IQ


 :thumbsup: :clapclap:


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

While trying to explain his previous Trayvon Martin statement:

"Another way of saying that is.....Trayvon could have been me."

~ Barack Obama 2013 ~

But where are the presidents comments on the recent killing of Australian college student Chris Lane (shot in the back for fun) and 88 year old WW2 vet Delbert Belton (beaten to death, because he was there?).

" NOTHING ."

~ Barack Obama 2013 ~

Sorry, Barack is currently on a bus tour for no apparent reason..................

Our government is broken. Our leaders are misguided and immoral. It is time we all stand, and vote out the trash. The next two elections mean everything to our country. These two elections will decide whether the United States of America will lead the world to a free and prosperous future, or parish from the face of the earth. If you are not a registered voter and you care one iota about your future, get yourself registered and help save our country. If your don't care.....go to hell!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yeah I'm afraid we're stuck with this guy for a long time. He's gonna exploit the system for all it's worth.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm with ya JT.... Unfortunately the choices have been (and will most likely continue to be)... shoot myself in the left foot, or the right foot..... Either way it is still shooting yourself in the foot.... It is just a matter of which direction we will lean.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I stand with JT and his thoughts. Always remember in the political world, "party trumps person". The direction we have been are continuing to go WILL destroy this Country as a free Nation. Finding the "right" person is not always easy. Finding the reason to vote is the easy choice. We have a member here who's signature line has a reference to "the four boxes that keep us free". Soap box, ballot box, jury box, and cartridge box. The soap box and ballot box is where to start to make the needed changes in our Government. Let's repair this corrupt, broken, Chicago machine. Also New Yorker's need to stand up to Bloomberg and say no more, your gone.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I will hope, pray, and vote.....


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

1st thing we need to do is put God back into this great land of ours.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

im not a religious person,heck i dont believe in organized religion at all

how ever i do know this country was founded by some very great people that were of christian beliefs

i also beleive thaqt those beliefs (when they were still allowed in ths icountry) helped to make this country as great as it once was

then these beleifs were pushed off to the side because they "offended" thos of other beliefs

and yet their beliefs can be fron and center

i say the hell with that

i refuse to say "happy holidays" just to not offend them

for me it will always be "merry CHRISTmas"(like i said,i aint even religious)

i also feel that saying pledge of allegiance in school was and still is a good thing,and should still be mandatory every morning

like it was when i was in grade school

things like that help to make one a patriotic person


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> im not a religious person,heck i dont believe in organized religion at all
> 
> how ever i do know this country was founded by some very great people that were of christian beliefs
> 
> ...


We still say the pledge every morning before starting our supervisory meeting where I work. The United States flag hangs in the corner of our planning room. No-one has ever complained. Course, we are country folk, and live every day, knowing gods gift, and gods work surrounds us. That's a huge problem in this country. Take away a religious up-bringing, and you lose morals taught there. Back in my day, you had morals. Right and wrong, there was no fuzzy area. Your word was everything, and that's all it took. You stood for what was right and decent. Our country and for the most part our government has lost this. There can only be one answer, one cure. Get out and vote, vote them out, read all you can about your choices and make them. Then stand by the person you chose. Vote for honest, good, knowledgeable, patriotic, religious individuals. Not had outs, a free ride, or empty promises that no decent person would offer. We all need to learn how to spot a bull$hitter, and call him for what he is. Has our country sunk so low that our only hope is a line of BS, spewed from any mouth and we climb aboard the sinking ship.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Well said JT.
It is time we made these changes and started holding the politicians, and ourselves , our children our religious leaders and everyone else responsible for the things we do and say.


----------

